

Known Wikipedia Hoaxes - techdog
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:List_of_hoaxes_on_Wikipedia

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Some of these are hilarious.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:List_of_hoaxes_on_Wik...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:List_of_hoaxes_on_Wikipedia/Parfact)

